
We have integrated 15 crypto exchanges, so you don't have to do it - ViktorPetrov
https://cryptoapis.io/products/crypto-trading-apis/
======
hohoho12345
How is this better than CCXT?

[https://github.com/ccxt/ccxt](https://github.com/ccxt/ccxt)

